
Samsung’s new PCI 4 drives – up to 7000 MB/s - phren0logy
https://www.samsung.com/sg/memory-storage/980-pro-nvme-m2-ssd/MZ-V8P1T0BW/?AID=11497444&PID=100062835&SID=31026X886738X024c141f52e720be4447480579eb3829&CID=afl-ecomm-cjn-cha-092118-&cjevent=2fc6ca3feada11ea8182017e0a1c0e0e&utm_source=11497444&utm_medium=100062835&utm_campaign=31026X886738X024c141f52e720be4447480579eb3829
======
justinclift
Hmmm, it's saying "Sequential Writes up to 5,000MB/s" and "Up to 5,000 MB/s*".

Yet the note in small writing next to the asterisk says:

    
    
      The write performances were measured with Intelligent
      TurboWrite technology being activated. The sequential
      write performances after Intelligent TurboWrite region
      are: up to 500 MB/s(250GB), 1,100 MB/s(500GB) and 2,000
      MB/s(1TB).
    

That doesn't seem like ~5GB/s?

~~~
rasz
Its 5GB/s until you run out of SLC buffer.

~~~
justinclift
Thanks, that makes sense. :)

------
justinclift
That link doesn't work for me, instead just bouncing to:
[https://www.samsung.com/sg/](https://www.samsung.com/sg/)

Even with removing all the tracking tags in the link, it still bounces to that
same address.

The URL isn't archived on archive.org either. :(

~~~
poglet
Try this:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ydxmMP...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ydxmMP8mhi4J:https://www.samsung.com/sg/memory-
storage/980-pro-
nvme-m2-ssd/MZ-V8P1T0BW/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au&client=firefox-b-d)

~~~
justinclift
Thanks, that works. :)

